# Canberra, Sydney and the rest of New South Wales



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

My collection of photos of Sydney, New South Wales and Canberra.


CIRCULAR QUAY & SURROUNDS


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Customs House


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Museum of Contemporary Art


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Aboriginal music…











A closer encounter with the cruise ship, the Crystal Serenity


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Further north is The Rocks, an area with high concentration of heritage buildings. The following photos is only the waterfront portion of The Rocks.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Water taxi











Gorgeous mannequin… err… lady. Her performance is really worth your dollar.











To the other side this time…

Can’t get enough of that cruise ship.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The picture-perfect Opera House


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

A smaller cruise ship on the harbour…


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

The water taxi rocks .


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Sydney’s Royal Botanic Gardens*


The CBD as backdrop is a welcoming sight.











The Royal Botanic Gardens was founded in 1816. Some trees here are evidence of the garden's existence for almost 2 centuries.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

D-A-R-W-I-N… says the glass sculpture behind


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Theme gardens 





























Flying foxes are everywhere


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Replicating tropical and subtropical rainforests…




















Sydney's glass pyramid… Sex + Death


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

An Amish-looking family touring the city!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Succulent garden


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*The Domain*

The Domain is an expansive greenery or parkland surrounding maybe half of the Royal Botanic Gardens. 











Within its boundaries are some government buildings and art galleries, such as the Art Gallery of New South Wales.





























Art work spilled outside the museum…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Sydney's inner south suburbs are just across the cove... pricey properties they have there.




















Scottish poet Robert Burns


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Saint Mary's Cathedral*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking great, very nice :cheers: those photos are from Sydney i suppose and Canberra photos will be next


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Yeah, Canberra photos will be posted from time to time, alternating with sets of photos of Sydney and other places in the state of New South Wales.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*FEATHERDALE WILDLIFE PARK*
(continued from previous page)


MAMMALS

The wallaby











Wombat


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Koalas


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Kangaroos freely roam around




















Tasmanian devil


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Echidna


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

REPTILES & AMPHIBIANS

Snake…











… and lizards.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

At first glance, you’d think these Green Tree Frogs are ceramic figurines…


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

I love Featherdale! Childhood memories right there!'


Everyon's said it, but I'll confirm it - amazing photos!


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

these guys look like they were having a chat to ya









[/
that one just looks scary as shit…great pics! Are they Australian birds?


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Indictable said:


> I love Featherdale! Childhood memories right there!'
> 
> 
> Everyon's said it, but I'll confirm it - amazing photos!


Thanks mate.



spiralout said:


> these guys look like they were having a chat to ya
> 
> that one just looks scary as shit…great pics! Are they Australian birds?


Yes they are.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Really nice, Shya!

Sydney and this park are spectacular. I imagine that the park is in the outskirts of the city, right?

Thanks for posting it! I really love Australia! :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thaks Inconfidente. Featherdale Wildlife Park is located at Sydney's western suburb of Doonside, some 30km from the city center yet very accessible by train.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CANBERRA*

This set of Canberra photos were taken back in 2007. Apologies for the quality. 


Parliament House











The Parliament House is open to the public. You can even enter the session halls. This is the Senate session hall











The Captain Cook Memorial Jet, sprouting 110m high above Lake Burley Griffin. The fountain commemorates Captain James Cook’s discovery of the east coast of Australia.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Telstra Tower











Nestled atop Black Mountain (rising 812 m above Canberra), the 195-metre tall communications tower has an observation deck which offers an excellent 360 view of Canberra…



















… and beyond.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

One of Canberra’s hidden treasures is the *Cockington Green Gardens*. The park offers a fascinating display of meticulously crafted miniature buildings set within beautifully landscaped gardens.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The park has an international display area. Sponsored by different embassies, the area showcases buildings or landmarks that represents each country.

Karlstejn Catle, Czech Republic











Stonehenge, United Kingdom











Borobudur Temple, Indonesia











The Trakai Catle, Lithuania











A house in Norway


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Torogan Maranao, Philippines











Leander’s Tower, Turkey











Another one from Turkey











El Capitolio, Caracas, Venezuela


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PAULINE FATHERS' MONASTERY*
(continued from previous page)


The church's stained glass windows….


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Outside the church is this lone cross and a distant small chapel











Picnic grounds…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Some 100m from the church further into the woods is the international chapels area, so called because the chapels were donated and erected by different international communities of New South Wales

The entrance is guarded by an angel…











Immediately after the entrance are the small chapels…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Here are few of the small chapels, some are more like a prayer altar

Mary MacKillop









Our Lady of Happy Voyage









St. Anthony of Padua
Doctor of the Church









St. Therese of Lisieux
Patron of the missions


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

St. Pancratius
Patron of the unemployed and the youth









St. Stephen









Infant Jesus of Prague









St. Adalbert of Prague
Patron of Poland


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Anchoring the large chapels section is the chapel of San Lorenzo Ruiz de Manila. Built in the 1980s, this was the first chapel erected in the area through the efforts of the Filipino community, bringing about the emergence of the “International Chapels”.




















Our Lady of the Sacred Heart
Indonesia









Nossa Senhora Aparecida
Brazil


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

120 Chinese Martyrs









St. Catherine of Alexandria









Santa Maria Miracolosa Madonna di Anzano
Foggia, Italy









St. Roch
Avellino, Italy


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Our Lady Queen of Hungary









Maria S.s Del Rosario di Pompeii
Italy









Madonna S.s Della Catena









Nuestra Señora y Santiago Apostol
Patron of Spain


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Our Lady of Fatima
Portugal









Beside it is another chapel devoted also, yet smaller, to Our Lady of Fatima









The 2nd Queen of Hungary








Yes, that’s how the chapel is called.

Our Lady of the Way


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

St. Paul the Apostle









Our Lady of the Annunciation
Patroness of Bronte, Sicily, Italy









St. Gabriel of Our Lady of Sorrows









Sacred Heart of Jesus & The Immaculate Heart of Mary
Built by Slovenian pilgrims


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

St. Alberto Hurtado Cruchaga & St. Teresa de los Andes
Built by the Chilean community









Blessed Father Naval
Built by the Mauritian community









Queen of Peace
Erected by the Croatian people









St. Charbel
Maronite martyr
Erected by the Lebanese community









Den Tho Cac Thanh Tu Dao
Vietnam








^^ Can’t find in the chapel an English translation of the inscription…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

From the row of chapels is a few meters walk in the woods towards the grotto…




















The Stations of the Cross, lined the path


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Grotto of Our Lady of Lourdes


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Along the slopes to the grotto is this cross which the church uses during the crucifixion reenactment on Good Friday.











Beneath the grotto is the Tomb of Jesus


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

MARTIN PLACE

Martin Place is a pedestrianised avenue (closed to vehicular traffic) at the heart of Sydney CBD.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

At night...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos shyaman


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SYDNEY’S DARLING HARBOUR AT NIGHT*

The Star City Hotel & Casino from afar


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Australian Maritime Museum











Pyrmont Bridge and the hotel row


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

King Street Wharf


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Aquarium Wharf with Sydney Wildlife World (with the transparent blue-lighted roof) and Sydney Aquarium


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Bar scene


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Cockle Bay Wharf


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

IMAX Theatre


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Darling Harbour's southernmost waterfront


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The skyline night view from Darling Harbour is awesome


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

On the other side of Cockle Bay Wharf is the Sydney Convention Centre











... and the Harbourside Shopping Centre and some hotels behind


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Floating restaurant


----------



## totolotek (Jul 29, 2010)

> In Ukraine, killing the dogs before the Euro 2012
> 
> The organization of EURO 2012 became the pretext for the authorities of Ukraine to the mass extermination of stray animals living on the streets. streets. For this purpose, inter alia, purchased Lisicziansk Mobile crematorium, by which, in theory utilizes the killed animals, in practice throwing a vivid, sometimes only stunned or anaesthetized by pharmacological means.
> 
> ...


*Hi! I know this is not an appropriate thread to put such an information, but I just want to inform people around the whole world what terrible and cruel things are happening( with an approval of ukraine's government!!!) in a country that is going to organize EURO 2012!!! I realize that I expose myself to get a ban, but my intention is only to do sth to stop this barbarous procedure in Ukraine.... 
Here you'll find movies and other informations regarding the article:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...66744&page=249 *


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Hmmmm...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, really very nice photos at night of Sydney


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*More of Sydney's DARLING HARBOUR at night*


The Australian National Maritime Museum


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Skyline view across the maritime museum


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Permanently docked in front of the museum is the destroyer HMAS Vampire and submarine HMAS Onslow, probably just replicas of the originals…











Pyrmont Bridge was built 1899 and opened to vehicular traffic in 1902. It is 369 metres long and has a 16.5 metre central swing span that twists up to 83 degrees to allow boats up 6 to 14 metres high to pass through.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

In 1981, the bridge was permanently closed to traffic. As part of the redevelopment of Darling Harbour, the bridge was restored and re-opened to pedestrian traffic in 1988. The swingspan is still in full working order.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Eastbound











Midway is the swing span control tower


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Walking at the bridge, you’ll get a glimpse of the CBD on both sides




















North Sydney CBD from a distance


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

And then there were fireworks


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

West bound


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The monorail


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sydney is indeed an amazing, very nice city; thanks to you the rest of the world knows now very well this city...


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful night shots from Sydney :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Sydney is indeed an amazing, very nice city; thanks to you the rest of the world knows now very well this city...





Andre_idol said:


> Beautiful night shots from Sydney :cheers:


Thanks guys.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Let's get out of the city for a while...

*WOMBEYAN CAVES*

Wombeyan Caves are located in the Southern Highlands region of New South Wales, some 300 km from Sydney. There are 5 caves at Wombeyan accessible to the public: Fig Tree Cave, Junction Cave, Wollondilly Cave, Kooringa Cave and Mulwaree Cave.

The Wombeyan Caves were discovered in 1828 by people in search of grazing land. Between them were the explorer John Oxley, John Macarthur, a pioneer of Australian wool industry, and the NSW Surveyor General.

They travelled from Berrima and reached the Wombeyan Caves via Mittagong. They discovered the caves by chance while looking for their straying horses. 

Initially the Wombeyan Caves were illuminated using candlelight and magnesium. In 1928 the the Wombeyan Caves complex were illuminated by electricity.

*Wollondilly Cave*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Junction Cave*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SYDNEY CBD AT NIGHT*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Queen Victoria Building


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Town Hall


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Beautiful! Australia is perfect.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PALM BEACH*

Palm Beach, the jewel of the northern beaches, is the northernmost suburb of Sydney, less than an hour drive from the city center. Nestled on a landmark peninsula, it is blessed with a unique contrast of lush evergreen bushland and beaches of golden sand, enveloped by the pristine blue waters of the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Figures on the beach...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool and very nice new shots from Sydney, Shyaman


----------



## kalibob32 (Jan 28, 2010)

so hot
friggen lukky man


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Lovely pictures. Thanks man.:cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Cool and very nice new shots from Sydney, Shyaman





kalibob32 said:


> so hot
> friggen lukky man





madridhere said:


> Lovely pictures. Thanks man.:cheers:


Thanks guys...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*ROYAL EASTER SHOW 2009
Sydney Showground, Sydney Olympic Park*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Amphitheater











The Olympic stadium… is always spared from becoming an exhibition venue.











Acer Arena in the background, also a former Olympic venue


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Fruits and veggies exhibition


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

There were animal shows… such as this sheep-dog demonstration


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Wood-chopping competition


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Games


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Heart-pumping rides


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Horror show and rides


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Ferris wheels


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Pirates’ revenge…




















Marilyn resurrected…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Burn before you dive


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

V8 utes in action…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Motocross daredevils… 

I was at the wrong side of the showground, not really a good spot to capture the stunts.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*QUEEN VICTORIA BUILDING*


The Queen Victoria Building, now affectionately known as the QVB was designed by George McRae and completed in 1898. With elaborate Romanesque architecture, it was built as a monument to the long reigning monarch. 











The north entrance


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Inside, modern amenities blend well with old architecture…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

A dominant feature of QVB is the center dome, consisting of an inner glass dome and an exterior copper-sheathed dome. The dome’s section is patterned in increasing diameter down to the lower levels.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Arches are common here.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

High end designer boutiques found their home here…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Intricate tiled floors have been restored…











… and balustrades too.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The staircase is eye-cathcing





























This one boggles me… a door midway up the staircase.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

These stained glass windows look better in daytime











The elevator doorway, old and lovely…











A 4-sided/cornered urinal (all 4 users will be facing each other ), only here at QVB.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SYDNEY... WHEN DARKNESS FALLS*

6:00 PM...Taken from Mrs Macquarie Point, northeast of Sydney's Central Business District, as darkness slowly engulfs what remains of daylight.











7:00 PM











7:30 PM











8:30 PM


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Closer view…

6:00 PM











7:00 PM











7:30 PM











8:30 PM


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Moving a little to the left, with the Sydney Tower

6:00 PM











7:30 PM











8:30 PM


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Veering to the right… the Sydney Opera House and Harbour Bridge

6:00 PM











7:00 PM











7:30 PM











8:00 PM











8:30 PM


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*WELLINGTON CAVES*

Wellington is a town located some 450 kilometers north of Sydney. The town's main attraction are the Wellington Caves (2 caves) and an old phosphate mine adjacent to the caves.


*Cathedral Cave*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The main cavern contains the biggest single rock formation inside a cave in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

On the way to the next cave is this gaping hole in the ground... with an anaconda. It looks real!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Gaden Cave* is named after its discoverer. It's a small cave with only two chambers.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The old phosphate mine, which is open for a guided tour


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Inside the mine, some skeletal remains of prehistoric animals were discovered.

Thylagoleo











Diprotodon


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

WOW!!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*WESTERN PLAINS ZOO*

The Western Plains Zoo, a 300 hectare open range zoo, is located at Dubbo, New South Wales, some 500 kilometers north of Sydney. You can drive your car inside and see the animals on replicated natural habitats along the zoo's 6 kilometre road, Bikes and 6-seater electric carts are also available for rent.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*WESTERN PLAINS ZOO*
(continued from previous page)


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*The 1st Sydney RED BULL FLUG TAG*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The viewing areas


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Some of the participants


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The competition... most were FAILS


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Scene stealers


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More competitors... more failures. :lol:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The 1st Sydney RED BULL FLUG TAG photos are very nice and also funny as well


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*ZIGZAG RAILWAY*

The Zig Zag Railway was built in the 1860s and was acclaimed an engineering feat at that time. It was constructed to enable the transport to Sydney of farm produce from farmlands beyond the Blue Mountains, and coal and iron deposits from Lithgow Valley.

The Zigzag consists of a series of sloping tracks forming the letter “Z” with reversing stations. In 1910, the railway ceased its operation due to improvement in road infrastructure. 

Now, tourists can experience how it feels to ride a steam locomotive through the mountains just like the old days. What remains of the tracks is a combination of the original and reconstructed tracks but the three magnificent sandstone viaducts and two tunnels are part of the original infrastructure.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

:lol: those Red Bull competitions are always amazing!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CANBERRA FLORIADE FESTIVAL *

Floriade is an annual springtime festival featuring magnificent flower bed displays in a 4-hectare site at the heart of the Australian capital. 
The following photos were last year’s edition.

For Sydneysiders, it’s a 3 hour road trip to the capital territory.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Getting to the Floriade site needs a bit of help from the Canberra Visitors Information Centre.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

A glimpse of Canberra in a cold (10°C) and cloudy/showery springtime on the way to the Floriade site…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Floriade


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Sculptures abound too…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Zen garden











More to follow...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More of Floriade Festival in Canberra...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Lanterns add more funfare to the already colourful Floriade grounds


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Paper windmills… they’ll teach you how to make it.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Right smack in the middle of the Floriade site is the activity grounds where free movies are shown at night. To top off the evening was a massive display of spectacular fir e and music from the largest hand-operated multi-octave fire organ in the world, the Pyrophone Juggernaught.





















Just a few hundred meters away from the Floriade site is Canberra’s most popular landmark, the Parliament House.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I must say that Canberra (and with those flowers) its really beautiful


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YEAR'S EVE IN SYDNEY*

One of the better places to see the New Year fireworks in Sydney is at the Observatory Hill overlooking the Harbour Bridge and North Sydney. As early as mid-day of the 31st of December, people are staking the spots to get a good view of the fireworks display.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Darkness creeps in...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The show...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MOUNT PANORAMA MOTOR RACING CIRCUIT*

Located in Bathurst, some 200 km west of Sydney, the Mount Panorama Motor Racing Circuit is open to the public when there's no racing event. But you can't race... the speed limit is only 60 kph.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*THE SYDNEY OPERA HOUSE... UP CLOSE*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Kirribilli (Sep 12, 2002)

Fantastic photos of the opera house. Such an amazing asset to the city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, great amazing photos at night from Opera house


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*JENOLAN CAVES* 

Jenolan Caves is at the Blue Mountains, some 175 km northwest of Sydney. The road itself going to Jenolan is an exciting experience because you have to negotiate a narrow zigzag road through the mountains. At some portions only 1 vehicle can pass through. 

Regarded as Australia’s most outstanding cave system, Jenolan has 11 show caves.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The most popular amongst the 11 caves is the Lucas Cave. It even has a huge chamber where concerts are held because of its excellent acoustic properties.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Bishop











The Statue of Liberty


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More of Lucas Cave


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

There is a chamber in Lucas Cave called the “Bone Chamber” because of the presence of animal bones when discovered. Here’s one preserved full skeleton of a wombat:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Fantastic shots :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks Andre.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SCULPTURE BY THE SEA*










Each year, since 1997, hundreds of renowned artists have used the iconic shoreline of Sydney from Bondi Beach to Tamarama Beach as a backdrop to frame, highlight and enhance their creative works. 

Last year’s Sculpture by the Sea was the 13th edition of the exhibition which ran from October 29 to November 15, 2009 features 114 works of art from local and international artists on display along the scenic coast of south Sydney.

The world famous Bondi Beach is the jump off point of the exhibition.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Everyone wants to live here… especially if you own one of these properties overlooking the beach.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

And now for the exhibits…


“Crack” by Leonard Sabol; stainless steel… $56,000











“Sanctuary” by Serena Horton; high-fired porcelain, plaster… $9,500


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

“Alchemy” by Lucy Humphrey; marine grade 316 mirror polish, stainless sheet… individually from $150 to $5,000











“Sanctum Sanctorium (Ocean Glimpses)” by Margarita Sampson; recycled wool, recycled videotape, pvc… $12,000











“Merry-Andrew The Limner Arrives” by Stephen Hall; paint, paper, plastic, wire, wood, foam, metal… $4,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

“A Man Above” by Philippe Moreau; ceramic… $5,000




















“Rising Tension III” by Tracy Luff; wire, nylon thread, cardboard… from $6,000 each


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

“Eye Sea You” by Tim and Shayn Amber Wetherell; Perspex, plaster of paris… price on application











“Pods” by Jeremy Carter; vine, hemp rope… $8,000











“6th Constructive Cannibalism” by Alex Greene; wood, threaded rod, nuts, bolts… $10,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

“Regenerate” by Christine Dyer; rope, fishing line… $2,200











“Plant People” by Jennifer Orchard; ceramic, metal, glazes… from $3,500 each


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

“Once Was Blue” by Stephen Short; PVC pipes, pop rivets, tactite adhesive… $1,500 each




















“Cement Truck” by Jimmy Rix; reinforced concrete… $1,500


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

“The Shoppers” by Jie Qian; painted fiberglass… $20,000




















“Evolution” by Michelle Klisowsky; aluminium… $6,000 each


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

“Face Fingers Folds” by Terry Stringer; bronze… $28,000




















“Fractal Columns” by Alan Rose; rigid plastic sheet… $4,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

“Going Up?” by Angela Femia and Julie Card; PVC pipe, elastic… price on application











Man-made sculptures compete with nature’s eons-age formations for attention…











Spring blooms bring colour to the exhibition route…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

“Pot 09” by Yoshio Nitta… copper, resin, glass fibre, stainless steel… $36,000











“Gilded Cage” by Alex Kosmas… gold leaf, stainless steel, brass and cast bronze… $44,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The most strategically located sculpture…

“Pattern III” by Greg Johns… corten steel… $87,500


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

“Morpheus” by Phil Price… steel, lead, aluminium, rolling element bearings, carbon fibre, epoxy, urethane paint... price on application




















“What the Wind Said II” by Gretchen Lothrop… marine grade stainless steel… $21,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

“Abyssinia” by Jan King… slate, steel… $30,000











Untitled by John Henry… painted aluminium… $120,000











“Close Relationships: Together Series” by R.M. Gomboc… copper paint, donnybrook stone… $55,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

“Crate” by Gaye Roberts… timber, paint, galvanized steel… $11,000











“Oushi Zokei 2009 Heart” by Keizo Ushio… Japanese black granite… $120,000











“The Remembrance Windmill” by Leon van den Eijkel… stainless steel, powder coated aluminium, bearings… $25,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

“Of Memory” by Mark McClelland… low carbon steel, aluminium… $30,000











“Tatters” by Michael Purdy… Appin sandstone… $45,000











“Suton-Stone” by Takehiro Terada… Japanese pink granite… $40,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

“Hotel” by Paul Selwood… steel, painted hot zinc, concrete base… $66,000











“The Eight” by Stephen King (not the writer )… stringybark… $75,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

“Time and Tide Granite Monolith II” by May Barrie… Moruya granite… $150,000











“Everything I See” by Chris Leaver… resin coated polystyrene, plastic, wood, metal, synthetic grass… $7,500











“Easel Windframe” by Tim Prentice… aluminium… $100,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

“Cadenza” by Bruce Radke… rusted steel, painted steel, hardwood… $45,000











“On Hold Lawnmower”… Wombeyan marble… $56,000… the drape looks real!











The Havaianas shop… cashing in from those who badly need emergency footwear replacement. They also sell fresh buko juice, served on the shell!










Havaianas contribution to the exhibition…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More of *REMINSCING THE 2008 WORLD YOUTH DAY IN SYDNEY*
(continued from previous page)



Randwick Racecourse filling up with pilgrims, for the evening vigil with the Pope


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Early morning the next day...




















People swelled to 400,000 during the Sunday Papal mass at Randwick racecourse.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Pope's arrival











The holy mass and the masses


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*VIVID SYDNEY
A Festival of Music, Light & Ideas*

This was last year’s edition of Vivid Sydney which ran from May 26th to June 14th. The festival transformed the city into a spectacular living canvas of music and light, in and around the Sydney Opera House, Museum of Contemporary Art, The Rocks, Circular Quay and the city centre.

One of Vivid Sydney’s features was Smart Light Sydney with its free public ‘Light Walk,’ illuminating the city with low energy light art installations. There were 27 light artworks but I was only able to capture 8 of them.

The Light Walk commenced at Sydney Observatory. 











The Observatory sits on top of a hill, aptly called Observatory Hill. From here, you get a spectacular view of the Harbour Bridge and North Sydney CBD.











Around the Observatory, several artists made ordinary things look extra-ordinary at night, like these two benches, each underneath a large tree. The lighting art work is simply called ‘Tree and Bench’ by Aussie artists Reinhard Germer, Fiona Venn and Tim Geary.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Further down the road, a rock cut/tunnel on Argyle Street was lighted by German artist Ingo Bracke. This he called ‘Rocklights’.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

This three-faced monument at The Rocks is along the Light Walk trail. I’ve seen this before but was only able to appreciate it that night.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

‘Rainbow’ by Australian artists Mark Hammer and Andre Kecskes.











It was a popular camwhoring backdrop…











Beside it is this ghostly old barracks…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Nearby is the ‘Vessel of (Horti) Cultural Plenty’ by Aussie Warren Langley











The Museum of Contemporary Art was wrapped with 6 different eye catching light patterns entitled ‘Façade’ by art team Electric Canvas. The pattern changes every minute or two.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

At the forecourt of Sydney Custom House is ‘Lumenocity’ by Sean Bryen, Sascha Crocker and Andrew Daly.





























Inside the Customs House is the hanging ‘Doves That Cry’ by Mary-Anne Kyriakou and Joe Snell.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The most popular attraction of the Light Walk was *“Lighting the Sails”*. The lighting up of Opera House’s sails was a major artwork of British artist Brian Eno. He transformed Utzon’s masterpiece into an artist’s canvas, projecting images on two prominent sides, precisely cut to the shape of the sails. He used some of the biggest projectors in the world, which were located across the coves.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*More of 2009 VIVID SYDNEY FESTIVAL*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The moon peeked…











… and tried to outshine the Opera House.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

- dp -


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

In the end, they shared the limelight.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Photography enthusiasts… couldn’t ask for more. 











Sadly, the Harbour bridge did not get as much attention this time…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SYDNEY RANDOM SHOTS*


A promenade along Circular Quay


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SYDNEY RANDOM SHOTS*

*PUBLIC PERFORMERS AT CIRCULAR QUAY

Japanese performers *


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Aborigines











Mimes


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CABRAMATTA*

Cabramatta is considered to be Sydney's Asian town because of the proliferation of shops selling Asian goods, mostly Vietnamese and Chinese. The suburb is located some 45 kilometers west of the city center.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SYDNEY COASTAL WALK*

Exploring the southern coastal fringes of Sydney on foot in spring is a worthwhile experience. It is sun, sea and sand at its best in this side of town. 

JUMP OFF POINT: *BONDI*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

These benches have aboriginal inspired mosaic finish…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Finding a parking spot here is like finding a needle in a haystack.











Love this…











Skaters…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Bondi Beach is Sydney’s most popular beach. Surprisingly, the place is not jampacked this day…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

To hell with skin cancer…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Sharks!... err.. surfers.
Sorry, no big waves this time.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Bondi Beach’s rocky end…





















TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SYDNEY COASTAL WALK

FIRST LEG: BONDI TO TAMARAMA*

Bondi to Tamarama is some 1.5 kilometers of leisurely stroll…











A salt water pool and trendy bar by the cliffside











A bike for company…











… or a fellow fitness buff.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

With the Pacific Ocean as a back drop, the trail follows the headlands and cresting high at some points to offer a view of sea-carved sandstone and crashing waves.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Cliffside dwelling…











Lonely won’t leave him alone…











Sacrificial altar?


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Kayaking alone…











Leg stretching…











Sleep stretching… by the coast.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Cemetery by the sea!











Looking back…











Approaching Tamarama…


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pictures of flowers!









This place looks exactly like suburban Stockholm!


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Lol, cool to see how nature is flourishing in Australia while everything is dying over here.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ It's spring time here that's why, and I believe it's autumn where you're at.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Canberra'S COCKINGTON GREEN GARDENS... Revisited*


Cockington Green Gardens offers Canberra visitors an experience of seeing a delightful and fascinating display of meticulously crafted miniature buildings set within beautifully landscaped gardens.

Created by doug and Brenda Sarah, Cockington Green Gardens is a family owned and operated attraction, with four generations involved in it's operation over the past 30 years.

The English Village is the original section of the gardens.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Canberra's COCKINGTON GREEN GARDENS... Revisited

The INTERNATIONAL DISPLAYS*

The park is consistently growing with the popular addition of the International Display area, which compliments the original English Village and it's beautifully established gardens.


Stonehenge
ENGLAND











St Andrij (St Andrew) Church
UKRAINE

A Baroque interpretation of the traditional Ukranian five domed, cross-shaped church by the Italian architect Rastelli. A famous Ukranian landmark which stands high above the Podil district of Kiev, where it is said the Apostle St Andrew erected a cross.

This model took approximately 3000 hours to construct.











Borobudur Temple
INDONESIA

Borobudur Temple is one of the world's most magnificent Buddhist shrines. Built at the end of the 9th century by the Hindu kings of the Sallendra Dynasty, it is composed of 55,000 square metres of lava rock and is in the form of a lotus, the sacred flower of Buddha. The temple was built as a central sanctuary of the Buddhist religion and is symbolic in a number of ways. Borobudur Temple is located 42 kilometres west of Yogyakarta, on the island of Java.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Groote Constantia
SOUTH AFRICA

Typical cape-style building built in 17th century by the original land owner, Simon Van Der Stel. Groote Constantia is now a museum of Dutch-influenced architecture. 

The replica took more than 450 hours to construct.











St Mark's Church
CROATIA

St Mark's Church was built around the turn of the 12th century in the centre of an old secular settlement 'near Zagreb'. The settlement was granted the privileges of a "free royal town" in 1242. Following the withdrawal of the Mongols, the church has undergone multiple reconstructions over the centuries. 

This replica took 2000 hours to construct. The 45,000 roof tiles were individually laid.











El Capitolio
VENEZUELA

Located in Caracas, the building for the Congress of Venezuela is better known as "The Capitol." A neoclassical style building with Doric and Corinthian columns, its site was previously occupied by convent nuns of Conception. The building was inaugurated onFebruary 20, 1873 under the presidency of Antonio Guzman Blanco.

This model took over 900 hours to construct.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice photos once again from Canberra; those replicas are just great


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Borgund Stave Church
NORWAY

Built in the 12th century, the Borgund Stave Church was completely restored in the 1870s. The church is dedicated to St Andrew and lies in a narrow valley near Laerdal.

Thsi replica took more than 800 hours to complete.











Caminito
ARGENTINA

Alley of "La Boca", a picturesque neighbourhood populated a century ago by Italian immigrants, Caminito offers a colourful background fro tourists to enjoy tangos performed by casual musicians and dancers.











AUSTRALIAN Gold Mining Scene

Based on the Central Deborah Gold Mine in Bendigo, Victoria, this site is representatve of the gold mines established in the 1930s. The mine was closed in 1954.

This model has a push button operated lift cars that descend into the mine shaft.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Du Reduit
MAURITIUS

Du Reduit was built in 1749 at a time of strong Anglo-French rivalry for colonial possessions. In 1746 when the island became the property of France, Du Reduit became the official residence of the governors. Despite many modifications made during the period 1746-1778, the chateau was in ruins in 1778 due to damage caused by white ants and had to be reconstructed. After 1810, under British rule, it underwent many modifications and extensive repairs following damage caused by cyclones in 1858 and 1892. The Chateau du Reduit is now the official residence of the President of the Republic of Mauritius.











Treaty House
NEW ZEALAND

The Georgian style Treaty House was built in 1832 for James Busby, a pioneer settler from New South Wales, Australia. It was here on 6th of February 1840 that New Zealand's founding bicultural document, the Treaty of Wiatangi, was signed between some of the northern Maori chiefs and Captain William Hobson, representing Queen Victoria of Great Britain. The house was purchased by former Governor Lord Bledisloe in 1932 and gifted to the nation. 











Tenochtitlan Aztec Temple
MEXICO

Tenochtitlan was the physical and spiritual heart of the Aztec empire. The great temple was dedicated to the god of rain, Tialoc, and the god of War, Huitzilopochtli. According to mythology Huitzilopochtli promised to show his people a place where to settle and build their great capital, Tenochtitlan. Mexico city was built on the same site.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Triumphal Arch Palmyra (Tudmur)
SYRIA

Palmyra, meaning "city of palms" named it's Roman rulers in the 1st century BC, is situated 210 kilometres northeast of Damascus, approximately halfway between the Mediterranean and the Euphrates River. Palmyra or "Tudmur" is mentioned in a tablet dating back to the 19th century BC, but it was most prominent in the 3rd century BC when the road through it became one of the main roads between east and west.











Machu Picchu
PERU

This was where the Inca royalty, high priests and others retreated to following the arrival in Cuzco of the Spanish Conquistadores led by Pizarro in the 1530s. The city was lost for over three centuries until being rediscovered in 1911 by Hiram Bingham.

Built on scale of 1/100, this display represents only part of the ruined city of Machu Picchu.











Casa Vega
CHILE

A typical countryside house from central Chile, Casa Vega is a 19th century adobe building with one metre thick walls and inter-connecting rooms.

This model was constructed in 350 hours with 10,000 roof tiles individually cut and laid.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SCULPTURE BY THE SEA 2010*
[cont.]

*Spanning the Void*... Giselle Penn and Michael Garth... cement fondue, found objects, wood felt... AU38,000











*Le Bao*... Mathieu Venon (New Caledonia)... wood, hemp rope... AU$20,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Further on along the rocky coast...

*Big Bather*... James Roges... steel... AU$18,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Wind Stone - Earth and Sky*... Koichi Ishino... marine grade stainless steel, granite... AU$62,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Life Boy*... Paul Caporn... fibreglass, plastic, steel... AU$20,000











*Jolly Giants*...Steve Croquett... hand formed sheet metal... AU$20,000 each











*Pauanui*... Jacek Wankowski... galvanised steel, corten steel... AU$22,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Oh My God*... Lucy Vader... painted mild steel... AU$7,500 edition of 3











*M.100901*... Toshio Lezumi (Japan)... float glass, mirror, aluminium... AU$60,000











*Sight 2007*... Jamieson Miller... cypress pine with stain... AU$11,700


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Initialis*... Tim Macfarlane Reid... austern weathering steel... AU$16,000











*Anguish*... Gangadhar Mahato (India)... fibreglass... AU$9,800


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Anaconda*... Michael Le Grand... fabricated steel, epoxy automotive paint... AU$50,000











*Sea Cells*... Lucy Barker... dryer lint, polyester thread, wire... site specific commissions




















*Iguazu*... Alan Rose... aluminium, steel, vinyl... AU$5,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Blackheath Woman*... Clara Hall... bronze, corten steel... AU$30,000 edition of 5











*The Dancer*... Jeramie Carter... stainless steel, mild steel... AU$38,000











*Pyramid Stack*... Jennifer Cochrane... mild steel... AU$23,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Pod Form*... Mick Marris... concrete, steel, cable... AU$12,000











*In Harmony*... Philippe Moreau... ceramics, mild steel... AU$8,000











*The Keeper*... Philippe Moreau... ceramics, mild steel... AU$4,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Shell*... Stephen Tero... mild steel, terracotta roof tiles... AU$6,000











*Crossroad*... Stephen Marr... solid timber, liquid amber... AU$15,000











*People Power*... Tom Bass... corten steel... AU$58,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*The Irresistible Force*... Mimi Dennett... turf, fibreglass, welded steel, stainless steel, mesh... can be re-created for an artist fee




















*Oushi Zokei 2010 Circle*... Keizo Ushio (Japan)... black granite... AU$130,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Mirroring 1995*... Keld Moseholm (Denmark)... bronze, granite... AU$65,000 edition of 4











*Tide's Turn*... Peter Collins... eucalypt sticks, cladding steel framework... AU$16,000











*Intersection*... Haruyuki Uchida (Japan)... stainless steel, magnet, paint... AU$45,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Portrait of Mr. A*... Zero Higashida (Japan)... stainless steel, black granite... AU$58,000











*Qwion*... Bruce Radke... weathering steel, stainless steel, paint... AU$45,000











*Golden Boy (For Convenience of Passers By)*... Bjorn Godwin... fibreglass, epoxy, LED's, soundscape, water, mixed media... AU$30,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Fantasia for the Sea*... Akiho tata (Japan)... granite, paint... AU$40,000











*Chimney Totem (Monument to Woodfiring)*... Tony Davis... jarrah timber, steel sub-frame... AU$52,000











*Old Fella - Story Tella*... Greg Johns... corten steel, ironstone... AU$150,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Doorway*... Samantha Whittingham... wood, screws... AU$12,000











*Splash*... Tomas Misura... stainless steel, painted steel... AU$86,000











*Centripetal*... Matthew Harding... stainless steel... AU$50,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Wind of Change*... Bob Emser (USA)... aluminium, stainless steel... AU$38,000











*Project for a Park*... Hugh Ramage... mild steel, paint... AU$58,000











*Everything Changes Everything Returns*... George Andric... stainless steel... AU$32,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Wind for Tomorrow 2010*... Hiroyuki Kita (Japan)... stainless steel, ball bearings, steel, paint... AU$60,000











*From Optimism to Hope*... Andrew Rogers... bronze, stainless steel... AU$160,000











*Chapel*... Dale Miles... hardwood, plywood, enamel paint... AU$7,000












TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Entering the Exit*... Braddon Snape... welded and epoxy coated steel... AU$55,000











*The Adaptable Migrant*... Suzie Bleach and Andy Townsend... steel, salvaged objects... AU$55,000











*Into the Trees II*... Linda Bowden... welded steel... AU$38,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Ilekun Ayo "The Door to Happiness"*... Hamish Petrie... iron bark, concrete, steel... AU$12,800











*Globoids*... Marcus Tatton... carved and treated cypress... AU$25,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Sydney Gay & Lesbian Mardi Gras 2011
[cont]


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Australia shyaman, includes those carnival ones


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

It is strange how someones are very ugly someones are hot. But all equal and celebrate! :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*VIVID SYDNEY FESTIVAL 2011*

For the third year since 2009, Vivid Sydney was back. From 27 May to 13 June, the city was draped in colour, attracting an incredible 300,000 people. 

Vivid Sydney's awe-inspiring free light shows start each night at 6pm. The razzle-dazzle includes over 40 light installations stretching from the Sydney Opera House around to Campbells Cove and throughout The Rocks. Along the way, there were 24 light art sculptures, selected by international lighting director Mary-Anne Kyriakou and created by some of Australia's and the world's best light artists, forming a free outdoor art gallery. Many of the light sculptures were designed to be interactive.












Circular Quay's skyscrapers were shown in a whole new light in an installation called 'Skyscraper Illuminati'. Australian stage technology experts, 32 Hundred Lighting, used intelligent high-output LED illumination staging a wirelessly controlled synchronised show that was enjoyed from anywhere around the Vivid precinct.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Museum of Contemporary Art was turned into an interactive canvas. Interactive technology allows anyone to 'spray paint' the museum's southern exterior by interpreting body movements to create colourful splashes, drips and spirals. Artwork designed by Spinifex Group (Australia).


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Jellylight by Simon Lee (Australia), Aamer Taher (Singapore) and Pascal Petitjean (France)




















Cadman's Playground by Kam Dahtt, Steve Furzey for Sylvania Lighting Australasia


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Re-CYCLE! by Clouston Associates











Immersion by Martin Bevz & Katharine Fife


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

aLf: by Victoria Bolton, Kim Nguyen Ngoc, Catherine Kuok, Guy Hanson, Woodhead Design Goup











Crystallized by Andrew Daly & Katharine Fife











(B)right on Time by Tim Hunt, Jo Black, Carter Leung, Mark Gilder, ARUP


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

JENOLAN CAVES... REVISITED


Jenolan Caves is on the Blue Mountains, some 175 kilometres west of Sydney. First discovered in 1838, there are 11 caves open for exploration, each one offers a unique experience.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

A day is not enough to tour all the caves, hence a hotel just a stone’s throw away from the caves, offers convenient accommodation for the more adventurous.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

On to the caves…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The cavernous assembly area for the cave tour





























A portion of the massive limestone outcropping gave an impression of a dinosaur head… or maybe it’s just me.





















NEXT: LUCAS CAVE GUIDED TOUR


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kay:....Great photos...thanks.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

JENOLAN CAVES: LUCAS CAVE

Discovered in 1860 and the most popular among visitors, Lucas Cave (named after local politician John Lucas who pushed to have the caves preserved in the 1860s) features a number of large chambers including the Cathedral, over 50 metres high, and the vast Exhibition Chamber which contains the Broken Column formation. The Cathedral is also used for wedding ceremonies and recitals. The Cathedral Chamber, the highest Chamber within the Lucas Cave, is the venue for monthly cello and Gypsy music concerts, as well as other special concerts.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Outside


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

JENOLAN CAVES: NETTLE CAVE


Nettle Cave takes its name from the nettles which grow near its entrance. Raised walkways protect visitors from the nettles' sting. Originally shown as a guided tour, the cave was closed to the public in 1932. 

In December 2006, this cave was re-opened to the public as a self-guided audio tour, combined with the adjoining Devil's Coach House. The Nettle Cave hosts "Crayfish backs", stromatolites shaped by cyanobacteria, light and wind. They are estimated to be at least 20,000 years old.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

SYDNEY COASTAL WALK


The southern coastal fringes of Sydney on foot... It was sun, sea and sand at its best in this side of town. 


PART 1 – CENTRAL SYDNEY TO BONDI

City shuttle bus for a short ride to the nearest Bondi bus terminal. Some shots of downtown Sydney along the way…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Bus to Bondi…











Mid-day PDA’s…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Hopped off at Bondi…






































Nice bench with aboriginal inspired mosaic finish…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Bondi Beach




















Finding a parking spot here during the weekend is like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Bondi Beach is Sydney’s most popular beach. Surprisingly, the place was not packed on this day…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Bondi Beach’s rocky end…




















TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

SYDNEY COASTAL WALK - BONDI TO TAMARAMA

Bondi to Tamarama is some 1.5 kilometers of leisurely stroll…











A salt water pool and trendy bar by the cliffside











A bike for company…











… or a fellow fitness buff.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

With the Pacific Ocean as a back drop, the trail follows the headlands and cresting high at some points to offer a view of sea-carved sandstone and crashing waves.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Cliffside dwelling…











Lonesome…











Sacrificial altar?


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Kayaking alone…











Leg stretching…











Sleep stretching… by the coast.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Cemetery by the sea











Looking back…











Approaching Tamarama…












TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

SYDNEY COASTAL WALK – TAMARAMA TO BRONTE


Tamarama Beach is just one of many pocket beaches along Sydney’s south coast.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Surfers thrive here as well…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Then, there’s Gordon Bay, another sea inlet but around 3 times wider than Clovelly Bay…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Flat cliffside rocks around Gordon Bay provide nice spots to while away some time…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

By the bay side…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Further into the bay is a not so good beach… so fishing boats took over.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Boardwalk by the cliffside….


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice view from up there…











Cake island… so called because wave splashes on the rocks during strong winds make them look like icing on a cake…











Coogee from afar …


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Approaching Coogee…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Coogee Beach


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

WEEKEND AT MERCURE LAKE MACQUARIE RAFFERTYS RESORT

The resort is located on a narrow peninsula between Lake Macquarie and the Pacific Ocean, an easy 90-minute drive north of Sydney. Nestled amongst the trees on a quiet bay of Cams Wharf, the self catering resort offers visitors an opportunity to experience 35 acres of pure relaxation and rejuvenation.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

There are 110 self contained cottages and terraces in the resort...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

...4 swimming pools...






































... and 3 restaurants.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The lake...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

LIFE'S A BEACH... AT CATHERINE HILL BAY


Catherine Hill Bay is a coastal village of about 100 houses located approximately 100km north of Sydney on the Wallarah Peninsula, which lies between Lake Macquarie and the Pacific Ocean. Formerly a coal mining town, the town now prides itself with a pristine beach.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Outside the terminal… 

Eddy Avenue











Bus stop…











Some bit of a warning there, or else, your precious few hundred bucks goes down the drain.











One of the bus waiting sheds became a favorite spot by this wandering old lady… She’s probably homeless and sleeps there as well or at the nearby park.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Tram bridgeway…











Backpackers accommodation nearby…











Belmore Park, just across Eddy Avenue…




















Homeless in the park…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MOUNT TOMAH BOTANIC GARDEN*

Located 100 km west of Sydney, Mount Tomah Botanic Garden opened to the public in 1987 and has since received millions of visitors. It covers 28 hectares on the summit of basalt-capped peak 1000 metres above sea level in the World Heritage listed Greater Blue Mountains.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Some find the mountain view gardens a perfect stage to exchange “I do’s”…




















There’s a sundial at the reception building’s courtyard. Thought it’s just for show but it really works… It’s 2PM when I took this shot. Now look where the shadow is!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Some refreshing flora…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

… and fauna.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Deeper into the woods…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*ST PATRICK'S CATHEDRAL*

St. Patrick’s is a small old church in Parramatta, 23 km west of Sydney.…











The main entry door… but is no longer used. Behind it is the altar.











At the rear is where the new entrance is…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The church’s interior has been reconfigured with modern fit out.











Behind the church is the Murphy House, built in 1904 as a Presbytery in memory of Father Peter Bede Murphy, a popular young priest at that time. He died at the old Presbytery on the same site where the Murphy House now stands.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The old church is no longer used for regular masses. A modern structure has been built beside it. Still called St Patrick’s Cathedral, this is where regular church services are being held.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The interior is modern as well…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Outside…




















In front of the church is Our Lady of Mercy College


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Old houses in the vicinity…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

WINDOW SHOW


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BAHA'I TEMPLE*

The Sydney temple was built in 1957 and completed on September 1961. The temple sits on a 12-hectare Baha’i community property, 40 meters high and has a diameter of 22 meters.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Baha’i Faith is an independent world religion with adherents in virtually every country. At present there are over 6 million Baha’is who live in more than 118,000 localities in over 200 countries and territories.











The Baha’i Faith was founded in Persia (now Iran) by Baha’u’llah (1817-1892). Baha’u’llah means the “Glory of God.” The word Baha’i was derived from ‘baha’ (“glory” or “splendor”) and means a follower of Baha’u’llah.











There is no clergy in the Baha’i Faith. Local meetings are planned by local Baha’i communities. Baha’i meetings include devotional services, study classes, discussions, social events, and the observance of holy days.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

CLONTARF

Clontarf is a coastal suburb in Sydney's northern beaches region.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

[


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Beachfront houses...




















… and above.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those beachfront houses are great; thanks for those updates btw


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

PORT STEPHENS

Some 13 kilometres from Nelson Bay is the sandy expanse of Stockton Beach, or to be precise the wind-blown sand dunes of Stockton Beach. 

The yellow grains have been washed in from the sea and blown ashore to form dunes up to 30 metres high and 1 km wide. Fueled by strong sea winds, the 32 kilometres stretch of sand dunes move about 4 metres a year toward the forest and is considered the largest continuous mobile sand mass in the state of New South Wales.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Tin City… a small community of sand dune dwellers. Only 3 families remained to be official residences of Tin City. The site was declared a heritage site, thus, the residents are not allowed to make any improvement to their properties that would alter its appearance. This is where some scenes of the Mad Max movie was shot.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The big drop...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Sand boarding


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those beachfront houses are great; thanks for those updates btw


Thanks christos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

RANDOM SYDNEY SHOTS


Wynyard train station





























Inside a Sydney bus


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

An Anglican Church at The Rocks











The Rocks weekend market











Garden Island navy yard


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Circular Quay


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Public performers at Circular Quay


Japanese performers


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Aborigines











Mimes


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

skymantle said:


> I like the tortoise sculpture the most because I admire artists who can turn junk into art, like builders who use discarded tyres to build earthship houses. Much better than going into landfill.
> 
> This is a great thread, that you've obviously put a lot of effort into. It has depth with the pictures and comments, making it very interesting and insightful. Well done. :cheers:



Thanks mate. Much appreciated.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SCULPTURE BY THE SEA BONDI 2011*
[continuation]


*'I Have Been Dreaming to be a Tree...II' *by Byeong Doo Moon (South Korea)... stainless steel... AU$58,000
Statement: Transforming a cold mass of steel into an organic, fragile and flowing elegance. Exploring possibilities of the ancient craft of blacksmithing.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'Cliff Face' *by Clara Hali... bronze, corten steel... AU$46,000











*'Who Left the Tap Running?'* by Simon McGrath... fibreglass... AU$60,000
Statement: Through humour the artist would like viewers to consider that their role in our environmental predicament.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'Quiescence' *by Matthew Harding... corten steel... AU$36,000
Artist's statement: Encapsulates the transitory resting phase of seeds, while symbolising our potential and inner vitality awaiting the optimum conditions to be bought to fruition.











*'Comfort Zone' *by Alessandra Rossi... hessian bags, sand... can re-created for an artist fee
Artist's statement: An outdoor living room that plays with the idea of what is comfort and comfortable, and how these concepts and realities vary with circumstances.











*'Spindrift 2010'* by Bronwyn Berman... stainless steel, timber, aluminium, stone... AU$25,000
Artist's statement: Represents the actions of wind and water. The spiral is the flow of the fluid elements, the action forms the plant and mineral matter.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'Inner Sanctum' *by Ron Robertson-Swann OAM... painted steel... AU$110,000











*'Inochi 2011' *by Zaro Higashida (Japan)... stainless steel... AU$130,000
Artist's statement: We could live a livable world, if people realise the preciousness of the lives and love for microbes in grass and trees which dwell in rivers or the seas.











*'Hokusai's Child' *by James Rogers... oiled steel... AU$25,000
Artist's statement: An allegorical sculpture depicting the movement of water that can deliver huge volumes of both joy and destruction.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'The Predators in the Park' *by Belinda Villani... woven rattan over zinc plated steel... AU$11,700
Artist's statement: Come lie down with the predators in the park.











*'Wind Stone - Earth and Sky' *by Koichi Ishino... marine grade stainless steel, granite... AU$65,000
Artist's statement: Through reflection evoked by sculpture, the environment can be viewed with imagination.











*'Provenance (A Gift Frame)'* by Jane Gillings... wood, metal, discarded plastic... AU$8,500
Artist's statement: Does anyone really own anything?


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'Fall Out' *by Stephen King... stringybark... AU$38,000
Artist's statement: A twisted plank in which two figures pass from one side to th other as if engaging with a column of liquid, a fragment of something much bigger.











*'Goshu 2007' *by Michael Le Grand... painted steel... AU$40,000











*'Bowl II' *by Michael Snape... steel... AU$45,000
Artist's statement: The figures are grouped in pairs contained by a rough circle which is swelling or already swollen.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'The Machinic Garden' *by Hugh Ramage... re-used steel, polystyrene, paint... from AU$8,000
Artist's statement: The machinic garden is an environment in which we can contemplate our relationships/interactions with technologies or various kinds.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'Transfiguration "Unite" III' *by Mitsuo Takeuchi (Japan)... stainless steel... AU$68,000
Statement: This work is an experiment in which the artist expresses the concept of position and topologies as one substance.











*'Velocity' *by Ante Dabro... bronze... POA
Statement: The artist has found inspiration throughout his life in the artistic portrayal of the human figure within the European tradition.











*'Little Lady' *by Kashell Robertson-Swann... mild steel... AU$28,000
Artist's statement: This work is inspired by an elegant, well-dressed lady, who has been caught in agust of wind and had her feathers rustled.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'Last of the Mohicans' *by Vince Vozzo... sandstone... AU$22,000
Statement: This is the artist's self portrait.











*'Descending the Mountain' *by Linda Bowden... corten steel... AU$46,000
Statement: A reference to Duchamp's 'Nude descending a staircase'.











*'Melt 2010' *by Dominique Sutton & Sasha Reid... steel, wood... AU$25,000
Artist's statement: Every boat needs water. The question is how much do we need to stay afloat.












TO BE CONTINUED...




.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'Paradiegma Metaphysic' *by Paul Selwood... painted steel... AU$70,000
Artist's statement: Sculpture, the boding forth of the imagination, modeling the body of the metaphysical, is a s old as human history and just as vital now as it ever has been.











*'Shrine Pod, Meditation Portal' *by Tony Davis... jarrah timber, steel... AU$36,000
Artist's statement: Stripping nature bare in contemplation of life's cycle in the balance.











*'Roundabout' *by Tom Bass... steel... AU$63,000
Statement: This work is part of a collection of work the artist designed in the 70's for exploring form and new materials. Originally fabricated in fibreglass.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'Meeting 1 2009' *by Wang Shugang (China)... painted bronze... AU$39,000 each figure
Artist's statement: All kind of meetings influence the way of thinking, the psyche and the consciousness of people, as well as their way of life. This sculpture converts this serious aspect of life into an exhilarating memorial. A dispute and contradiction of form and content.




















*'Rolling Pin 2004' *by Keld Moseholdm (Denmark)... bronze, granite... AU$150,000


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'The Ship in the Ship, Crossing VI 2010' *by Wataru Hamasaka (Japan)... granite, water... AU$38,500
Artist's statement: This work is made from turning over the shapes that float on water and shaped to collect water from the same stone.











*'Knotted as I Remember' *by Sarah Joan Harvie... PVC fabric... AU$11,000
Statement: The artist likes to see the moment when individuals abandon their ideas surrounding the object, and begin to experience it in a sensory and experimental way.











*'Mount 1 2010' *by Andrew Rogers... stainless steel... POA
Artist's statement: A timeless form of curiosity and inspiration. Challenging the formal limitations of metal with elements of delicacy.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'Look This Way' *by Ken Unsworth... steel, re-enforced fibreglass... POA
Artist's statement: With the hope to astonish and confuse. Questioning the mind of the viewer.




















*'Heavenly Kiss' *by Ayad Alqaragholli... silicon bronze, high tensile steel... AU$65,000
Statement: The figure is very important in art history. The artwork is a documentary of what the artist sees in daily life.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'Out' *by KORBAN/FLAUBERT...corten steel... AU$55,000
Artist's statement: The work describes a shout: the sound from mouth to sky bursts out into infinity; a massive sudden projection of energy out to the endless sea.











*'Laindjung' *by Peter Lundberg... cast concrete, steel... AU$25,000
Artist's statement: Inspiration comes from primitive sources and nature. The earth is dug and subterranean structures are formed that later stand and reach for the sky.











*'Cover the Rainbow' *by Hyoung Kwon Kim (South Korea)... stainless steel wire, aluminium... AU$50,000
Artist's statement: It's only human to seek an ideal life. We are quite different in outlook and journey. The work presents men earnestly seeking after the truth and ideal in their respective lives.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'Aurora 2005' *by sir Anthony Caro (England)... painted steel... POA
Statement: The work went through many stages to finally achieve what the artist wanted. A challenge to resolve a problem. Aurora was painted red to identify it s a sculpture and to lift its emotional impact.











*'Web of Light' *by Ruth McDermott & Ben Baxter... crystal, links, cable... AU$6,500
Artists' statement: Webs represent danger, eco-systems and the world of micro beings. They are seen and unseen. They are invisible and yet with a ray of sun they come alive.











*'Private Poetry 2010' *by Richard Tipping... aluminium... AU$1,600
Statement: Since 1979 the artist has been re-imagining the templates of official sign language to make poetic word works which are self-contained as 'idea icons'.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'Together in Balance' *by R.M. (Ron) Gomboc... copper... AU$60,000
Artist's statement: Spiritual balance - sea and land.











*'Tectonic' *by Michael Purdy... sandstone, steel... AU$65,000
Artist's statement: Natural forces have bent and distorted stone to shape our world. This work explores the paradox of bending stone and expresses the magnitude of those forces.











*'Are You Talking to Me?'* by Jonathan Leahey... corten steel... AU$27,000
Artist's statement: Exploring aggression through a tension created between two sets of objects.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'Memory' *by Tomas Misura... forged marine stainless steel... AU$58,000
Artist's statement: This work is about the roots that connect us to the ground an to our sense of self, as we stand alone adapting to our environment











*'Ammonite 2006' *by Bert Flugelman... corten steel... AU$82,000
Artist's statement: From figurative abstractions to geometric speculations. Endless space to explore, scribble and discover.











*'Moon's Siesta' *by Ayako Saito... bronze... AU$37,000
Artist's statement: The sensuality of the figure excites my imagination to innovate with sculptural form.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'Open House' *by Aaron Anderson and Anne Zahalka... home construction mateirals... can be recreated for artist's fee
Artist's statement: The artwork explores notions of home ownership and its value within the current property market











*'Residual Intervention' *by Angela Griffiths... wood, paint, wire... NFS
Statement: The work maps a small area of cliff-face illustrating where climate has carved its mark in the stone











*'Extreme Surfing' *by Ian Swift... steel, plastic, fibreglass, found objects... AU$20,000
Artist's statement: A little known gang of hardcore rodents continue to push the boundaries of extreme sport.













TO BE CONTINUED...

.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*'Sea Change' *by Lucy Barker... polypropylene chair webbing... can be recreated by artist for AU$2,600
Artist's statement: A colourful reminder to slow down, a place to meditate on the things that have stayed the same.











*'The Nail' *by Juan Pablo Pinto and Clary Akon... galvanised steel... AU$18,500
Artists' statement: When the scale of something familiar is radically altered it forces us to reconsider the aspects of life we take for granted.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------

